# A100 Now Has Clockwork Recovery



## hrdcorsnwbrdr69 (Feb 12, 2012)

Go here if u want clockwork on your A100 tablet. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1558595 must follow steps exactly, or else it wont work. continue reading all of the posts in the above link if u have trouble getting clockwork to stick. there is a method that does make it stay put. again, i take no credit for this, but stumbled across this and figured maybe everyone here on Rootz that has an A100 may find this useful, as well as my other post concering custom roms.


----------

